# Welcher Anbieter bietet eine öffentliche IP über LTE?



## wayne5de

Hallihallo,

ich würde gerne auf einen PV-Wechselrichter zugreifen. Leider gibt es vor Ort kein DSL.
Also muss ich das per LTE machen. 
Dazu benötigt man ja eine öffentliche IP.

Welcher Anbieter bietet nun eine öffentliche IP über LTE?

Kennt jemand konkrete Angebote/Pakete/Tarife? Die sollten natürlich auch preiswert sein... 

Oder gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten?

Grüße
wayne


----------



## Matze001

Alternativ nen Server in der Cloud mit statischer IP hosten und die PV-Anlage "raus telefonieren lassen".

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## wayne5de

Ähmm, kannst Du das mal näher erklären?


----------



## Matze001

Okay, um es abzukürzen:






Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Ludewig

Wenn es ein privates Ding ist, kannst Du mit einem brauchbaren LTE-Router vom Typ Telt.... einen Tunnel zu Deiner Fritzbox aufbauen. Vorausgesetzt, dass die noch über DynDNS erreichbar ist. Sonst brauchst Du einen Dienstleister mit öffentlich erreichbarer IP. Dein Router sollte SMS-Kommandos beherrschen, damit Du neu booten oder sogar umkonfigurieren kannst.


----------



## Frohnius

hi,
also normalerweise haben alle wr-hersteller auch eine plattform über die die anlage gemonitort wird ...
bei fronius z.b. solarweb ... ein zugriff direkt auf den wr ist eigentlich nicht zwingend nötig.
dort lassen sich auch alarme einstellen u.s.w 

feste ip bei der telekom hat bei dsl soweit ich mich erinnere 15€ / monat gekostet .. also eigentlich teuer


----------



## Blockmove

Ludewig schrieb:


> Wenn es ein privates Ding ist, kannst Du mit einem brauchbaren LTE-Router vom Typ Telt.... einen Tunnel zu Deiner Fritzbox aufbauen. Vorausgesetzt, dass die noch über DynDNS erreichbar ist. Sonst brauchst Du einen Dienstleister mit öffentlich erreichbarer IP. Dein Router sollte SMS-Kommandos beherrschen, damit Du neu booten oder sogar umkonfigurieren kannst.


Wenn du den Umrichter per VPN ins Heimnetzwerk einbinden willst und zu Hause eine FRITZ!Box als Router hast, dann ist eine LTE-FRITZ!Box 6820 die einfachste Wahl.


----------



## wayne5de

Ludewig schrieb:


> Wenn es ein privates Ding ist, kannst Du mit einem brauchbaren LTE-Router vom Typ Telt.... einen Tunnel zu Deiner Fritzbox aufbauen. Vorausgesetzt, dass die noch über DynDNS erreichbar ist. Sonst brauchst Du einen Dienstleister mit öffentlich erreichbarer IP. Dein Router sollte SMS-Kommandos beherrschen, damit Du neu booten oder sogar umkonfigurieren kannst.





Blockmove schrieb:


> Wenn du den Umrichter per VPN ins Heimnetzwerk einbinden willst und zu Hause eine FRITZ!Box als Router hast, dann ist eine LTE-FRITZ!Box 6820 die einfachste Wahl.


Die Antworden hatte ich mir hofft, so wäre auch mein nächster Versuch gewesen...

Wieviel Datenvolumen verbraucht denn so eine ständige VPN Verbindung zw. zwei Fritten?


----------



## wayne5de

Matze001 schrieb:


> Okay, um es abzukürzen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Marcel


Sehr schön, habs' nun verstanden...


----------



## Blockmove

wayne5de schrieb:


> Die Antworden hatte ich mir hofft, so wäre auch mein nächster Versuch gewesen...
> 
> Wieviel Datenvolumen verbraucht denn so eine ständige VPN Verbindung zw. zwei Fritten?



Kann ich dir nicht sagen. Es werden eigentlich nur ein paar Statusinformation und Lifesignale übertragen.
Du kannst mal nach speziellen IoT-Angeboten bei den Mobilfunkprovidern schauen.


----------



## punkte

Alternativ günstigen LTE Router+Raspi + Teamviewer / Anydesk oder so. Dann hast du gleich etwas mehr Möglichkeiten vor Ort,. (Webcam, Steuerung, Datenlogger etc.. )


----------



## Loenne

wayne5de schrieb:


> Hallihallo,
> 
> ich würde gerne auf einen PV-Wechselrichter zugreifen. Leider gibt es vor Ort kein DSL.
> Also muss ich das per LTE machen.
> Dazu benötigt man ja eine öffentliche IP.
> 
> Welcher Anbieter bietet nun eine öffentliche IP über LTE?
> 
> Kennt jemand konkrete Angebote/Pakete/Tarife? Die sollten natürlich auch preiswert sein...
> 
> Oder gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten?
> 
> Grüße
> wayne


Hallo Wayne, 

schau mal hier:  https://www.mdex.de/



			https://www.mdex.de/shop/pakete/mobile-web
		



			https://www.mdex.de/shop/pakete/lte-pro
		


Viele Grüße
Loenne


----------



## scottmann

Hallo,

um zu Deiner eigentlichen Frage zurück zu kommen. Bei O2 hast Du die Möglichkeit für einmalig 40€ eine öffentliche IP für Deinen LTE Vertrag zu bekommen. Ich nutze es selber und es funzt sehr gut.

Gruß
Kai


----------



## stundenblume

Guten Morgen,
die Telekom und damit zB Congstar als günstiger Anbieter haben öffentliche IP's.
Fritzboxen lassen sich sehr einfach via VPN untereinander verbinden. Eine LTE Fritzbox "fühlt" sich dann wie das Netzwerk zuhause an.
Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## scottmann

stundenblume schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> die Telekom und damit zB Congstar als günstiger Anbieter haben öffentliche IP's.
> Fritzboxen lassen sich sehr einfach via VPN untereinander verbinden. Eine LTE Fritzbox "fühlt" sich dann wie das Netzwerk zuhause an.
> Grüße
> Sebastian


Guten Morgen,

das die Telekom bzw Congstar das anbieten wäre mir neu. Hast Du da genaue Informationen zu denn auch im Netz finde ich nur gegenteilige Aussagen
Gruß
Kai


----------



## Blockmove

Für myFritz VPN brauche ich doch keine statische IP, oder täusche ich mich da?
Ich hab zwar bislang nur den Zugang "Notebook -> Smartphone Mobile Hotspot -> Fritzbox -> Home NAS" genutzt.
Glaube aber nicht, dass das mit 2 Boxen untereinander anders ist.


----------



## Ludewig

Nach meinem nicht 100% aktuellen Wissen benötigt MyFritz *mindestens* auf *einer* Seite eine* dynamische* IPv4-Adresse.
Also kein DSL-lite / LTE  auf beiden Seiten.


----------



## stundenblume

Blockmove schrieb:


> Für myFritz VPN brauche ich doch keine statische IP, oder täusche ich mich da?
> Ich hab zwar bislang nur den Zugang "Notebook -> Smartphone Mobile Hotspot -> Fritzbox -> Home NAS" genutzt.
> Glaube aber nicht, dass das mit 2 Boxen untereinander anders ist.


"Die als VPN-Server eingesetzte FRITZ!Box muss vom Internetanbieter eine öffentliche IPv4-Adresse erhalten."
Quelle: https://avm.de/service/vpn/praxis-tipps/fritzbox-als-vpn-client-mit-anderer-fritzbox-verbinden/


----------



## stundenblume

scottmann schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> das die Telekom bzw Congstar das anbieten wäre mir neu. Hast Du da genaue Informationen zu denn auch im Netz finde ich nur gegenteilige Aussagen
> Gruß
> Kai


Hallo Kai,
ich habe zwei LTE Fritzboxen (mit Congstar SIM Karte und Prepaid Tarif) und eine lokale Fritzbox via VPN untereinander verbunden.
Der "Trick" ist, den passenden APN zu nutzen um eine öffentliche IP zu erhalten.

APN: "internet.t-d1.de"

eigentlich nicht erforderlich:
Nutzer: "t-mobile"
PW: "tm"

Quelle: https://www.telekom.de/hilfe/mobilf...n-mobilfunk/wie-lauten-die-apn-fuer-mobilfunk

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## stundenblume

Eigentlich weicht das ja von Thema ab, aber zwei Fritzboxen via VPN untereinander zu verbinden ist extrem simpel und robust. Eine der beiden eingesetzten LTE Fritzboxen ist nicht stationär, bewegt sich von Zelle zu Zelle und die Verbindung/Bandbreite ist sehr gut.


----------



## scottmann

stundenblume schrieb:


> Hallo Kai,
> ich habe zwei LTE Fritzboxen (mit Congstar SIM Karte und Prepaid Tarif) und eine lokale Fritzbox via VPN untereinander verbunden.
> Der "Trick" ist, den passenden APN zu nutzen um eine öffentliche IP zu erhalten.
> 
> APN: "internet.t-d1.de"
> 
> eigentlich nicht erforderlich:
> Nutzer: "t-mobile"
> PW: "tm"
> 
> Quelle: https://www.telekom.de/hilfe/mobilf...n-mobilfunk/wie-lauten-die-apn-fuer-mobilfunk
> 
> Grüße
> Sebastian


Ich befürchte Du bringst da was durcheinander. Um die Fritzboxen per VPN mit Deiner lokalen Fritzbox zu verbinden benötigst Du keine öffentliche IP. 
Auch nach Aussage eines bekannten T-Mobile Partner ist es nicht möglich eine öffentliche IP zu bekommen. Mit Deinem APN, der übrigens bei aktuellen T-Mobile Tarifen als Standart voreingestellt ist, bekomme ich weder mit T-Mobile Privat, T-Mobile Business noch mit Congstar eine öffentliche IP

Vielleicht ist es Dir ja Mal möglich die ersten Stellen Deiner öffentlichen IP zu Posten.
Gruß
Kai


----------



## stundenblume

scottmann schrieb:


> Ich befürchte Du bringst da was durcheinander. Um die Fritzboxen per VPN mit Deiner lokalen Fritzbox zu verbinden benötigst Du keine öffentliche IP.
> Auch nach Aussage eines bekannten T-Mobile Partner ist es nicht möglich eine öffentliche IP zu bekommen. Mit Deinem APN, der übrigens bei aktuellen T-Mobile Tarifen als Standart voreingestellt ist, bekomme ich weder mit T-Mobile Privat, T-Mobile Business noch mit Congstar eine öffentliche IP
> 
> Vielleicht ist es Dir ja Mal möglich die ersten Stellen Deiner öffentlichen IP zu Posten.
> Gruß
> Kai


zumindest kann ich zwei LTE Fritzboxen mit Congtar SIM so via VPN verbinden. Wenn ich den Congstar APN (internet.telekom) [0] nutze, ist das nicht möglich.

IP Bereich werde ich nachsehen.

[0] https://www.congstar.de/hilfe-servi...i/p10/topic/internet/manuelle-konfiguration/8


----------



## stundenblume

scottmann schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es Dir ja Mal möglich die ersten Stellen Deiner öffentlichen IP zu Posten.


Folgend die zugeteilten IP's meines Mobiltelefons (Congstar SIM, prepaid Tarif.
Congstar APN: 192.0.x.x
genannte APN: 37.83.xxx.xx

Ist das eine öffentliche IP?


----------



## wayne5de

Guten Morgen,

vielen Dank für die Infos und Anregungen.

Habe nun als erstes einen RPI3 + Telekom Speedstick V getestet (die beiden lagen noch ungenutzt rum).
Da hängt es aber schon bei der Firmware des Speedstick (non-HiLink/HiLink). Wir am RPI nicht richtig erkannt.
Es müsst zuerst was kompatibles gefunden werden.
Da die Sache aber was privates und für einen Bekannten ist, ist das zu viel Aufwand...

Der zweite Versuch wird mit einer LTE-FRITZ!Box 6820 sein. Die ist nun bestellt.

Danke und Grüße
wayne


----------



## wayne5de

stundenblume schrieb:


> Folgend die zugeteilten IP's meines Mobiltelefons (Congstar SIM, prepaid Tarif.
> Congstar APN: 192.0.x.x
> genannte APN: 37.83.xxx.xx
> 
> Ist das eine öffentliche IP?


Ja, müsste laut AVM so sein:


> Die FRITZ!Box nutzt eine IP-Adresse aus dem *privaten Adressbereich*, wenn eine IP-Adresse aus einem der folgenden Bereiche angezeigt wird:
> 
> 10.0.0.0 - 10.255.255.255
> 100.64.0.0 - 100.127.255.255 (Carrier-grade NAT)
> 172.16.0.0 - 172.31.255.255
> 192.0.0.0 - 192.0.0.7 (Dual-Stack-Lite)
> 192.168.0.0 - 192.168.255.255


----------



## wayne5de

Sodele...

Speedstick auf Hlink geflasht, der wird nun vom RPI verstanden und man kann über LTE ins Netz.

Habe testweise einen Lidl Smart S Tarif verwendet und damit eine IP 109.x.x.x erhalten, also eine private IP.

Auf dem RPI den Teamviewer installiert und ich konnte mich "von zu Hause per DSL" verbinden. 

Wäre also tatsächlich eine funktionierende Lösung. 


Grüße
wayne


----------



## wayne5de

Also...

Habe es nun schlussendlich mit einer FB 6820 LTE und der schon vorhandenen 7590 gelöst.

Grüße 
wayne


----------

